
Maybe we could tone down the JavaScript - fagnerbrack
https://eev.ee/blog/2016/03/06/maybe-we-could-tone-down-the-javascript/#reinventing-the-square-wheel
======
jaredcwhite
I read this article and thought YEAH!! Then noticed once I got to the comments
that it's from 2016. Which is _really depressing_ because all of the problems
mentioned by the author have gotten _worse_ , not better in the last few
years. Ironically, the new frontend Twitter is currently beta testing is built
using React Native > Web tooling which is laughably non-semantic in the
extreme.

I don't know what the ultimate answer is to this, expect that perhaps
standards-based Web Components can get good enough that devs will rely more on
those approaches than ginormous JS frameworks that take over everything. In
the meantime, the web is not a friendly place for old-school devs lacking a
JS-ALL-THE-THINGS! mindset (like me!).

------
dictum
Trying out a job site I hadn't used before, I found a position at a local
startup. A run of the mill startup, but well funded and with a non-amateurish
brand _feel_.

Despite being a few simple pages, with not much interactive features and no
experimental layout stuff, their website required JS to load — a 3.7MB bundle.

I briefly entertained my pedant side, wanting to send them an email, but I
didn't. Let the devs play, let the execs run their racket, let the market sort
out whatever.

-

Thinking about the startup's product, it sounds like a convoluted
implementation of an existing product from a multi billion-dollar company. So
maybe it's turtles, bullshit jobs and inscrutable schemes all the way down.

------
phillipseamore
"The reply button, for example, focuses and expands the textbox below. You
can’t do that without some scripting" \-- Can be done with just CSS :target

"Similarly, the button does an action behind the scenes, which is iffy since
you could replicate it with a full page load" \-- Should just be a normal link
with a full page reload if JS disabled. Perhaps this could also be a new use
of the <a ping> attribute (without a href).

~~~
tazard
Expanding the textbox can, but how would you set focus to another element with
css? Genuinely curious, I have just learned about :target and am having this
exact scenario in a project of mine.

~~~
phillipseamore
[https://codepen.io/anon/pen/MRqeaQ](https://codepen.io/anon/pen/MRqeaQ)

The <label> was a workaround for some browser but is not needed (atleast in
Chrome).

~~~
tazard
Oh easy! Awesome!

------
RaycatRakittra
Article is from 2016.

